# 811 keeps rebooting finally dl's guide



## hhkr (Nov 7, 2005)

My first post here. My 811 is about 6 weeks old now. I had a problem when I first got it for some reason it wouldn't come up and I lost the blue light. I unplugged it and for some reason the next day I tried it and it worked.

I've had issues with it ever since. No ota stations here, it has p330 upgrade it took it shortly after I put it online. I have it hooked up to a dish 1000 and had problems bringing that up too.

Here's what happens it goes through the first screens after a reboot and it gets to number 2 and freezes. Nothing happens. I have been able to bring up menu 611 when it first comes up as long as I do it in about 30 seconds. If I can bring up a satellite and a transponder usually in the upper range 20 or 21 and 119, or 129, I can get it to slowly come up. It gets through 2, waits about 30 seconds, goes to 3, waits another 15 seconds, hurridly goes to 4, 5, and then starts downloading the guide. Sometimes it makes it through the guide but usually it quickly reboots and then dies on the number 2 screen. So I reboot and it takes an hour or so of turning the power off and rebooting to get it to come up. Once it finally makes it through the guide it will work completely fine with no problems at all. I can turn it off and turn it back on and there are no problems as long as it has the guide.

Every time the power goes down and it has to boot to the 5 satellite info screens its another couple of hours making it get the guide downloaded and coming online. If I leave it on there are no problems. 

The only other thing I have noticed is that the caller id shows red and then when I reboot is shows green, I've only seen it work once, the caller id that is and that was a couple of days ago.

When I hook my 501 up it comes right up, so I know its not the dish or anything like that. 

Has anybody else experienced any of these symptoms? Or is there a thread I missed somewhere? Is this a software issue?

tia
Tim


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I've had a few 811s that would just freeze up and would also get stuck in the 1 or 2 of 5 tests. I would just simply have to keep unplugging and plugging it back in until it was able to make it through all 5 and the guide download. Really all you can do IMO is call Dish and have them send you a replacement 811. Make sure that you have plenty of air circulation around it as I have heard it is somewhat sensitive to heat build-up. JTH.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Try a different port on your switch if you have one, otherwise swap the cable going to the dish with the one that works fine on the 501.

Do you have superdish selected in the check switch screen?

What are your signal strengths on TP21 for all three sats?

Otherwise I recommend an RMA as well.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome HHKR!!!

I personally have not seen this one come into the site. Jason is more up on these type of issues and hopefully he will ping in.


----------



## hhkr (Nov 7, 2005)

logray said:


> Try a different port on your switch if you have one, otherwise swap the cable going to the dish with the one that works fine on the 501.
> 
> Do you have superdish selected in the check switch screen?
> 
> ...


With the Dish 1000 your supposed to not check superdish. On 110 I have 78. On 119 I have 83. And on 129 21 doesn't come in but 20 has 70. Same cable on the 501, just not using it except when the 811 wasn't want to come up.

Tim


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Welcome hhkr,

With soft rev P3.30, I have been stuck on 2 of 5 in the Sat Aq screen for over 5-10 minutes, yes it eventually finished the checksum it was looping on. I have know idea what variables are being checked at this point of when it gets caught in a loop. I would leave it there for 10-20 minutes before I was to call it officially frozen. A new version is rumored to be coming soon, long reboot cycles on P330 are more common than one would think, especially if your using a DPP setup,... AFAIK.

But this is just my 2 cents, try it or not....it's up to you. I add this because I see most people are impatient, they wait a minute and call it 5. Yes I realize this shouldn't occur and it should not take this long...But I constantly see people get defensive when it is recommended to wait a few minutes. 

Jason


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

hhkr said:


> With the Dish 1000 your supposed to not check superdish. On 110 I have 78. On 119 I have 83. And on 129 21 doesn't come in but 20 has 70. Same cable on the 501, just not using it except when the 811 wasn't want to come up.


If you're using legacy equipment then you need to have superdish selected. This is the way I have it. However, since you have a D1000 with more than likely DP or DPP, I'm not sure. Have you tried this anyways? A post in the general dish forum would clear this up as there are a lot of very experienced hardware people there.

It just strikes me as odd since your 501 comes up just fine, yet your 811 doesn't - what could be the difference? Either a defective 811 or a difference in the check switch screen/way the 811 handles the check switch versus the 501. Perhaps getting a replacement from Dish is the next step. If the 501 can recognize the switch configuration, your 811 should be able to as well. Have you compared the check switch options in the 501 versus the 811? Maybe try changing a few things on the 811 such as superdish and try check switch again.

With rev 3.30 I have to wait a long time between cycle 2 and 3 as well, several minutes at least. A lot longer than previous revisions I might add. Never had a problem though where it wouldn't go past 2 to 3 like you have. I have the same setup you have with the Dish1000 except I'm using legacy LNBs. Maybe once in the hundreds of reboots its gone through I've had to pull the plug because it wouldn't go past 2, but I would have a hard time remembering that.


----------



## hhkr (Nov 7, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Welcome hhkr,
> 
> With soft rev P3.30, I have been stuck on 2 of 5 in the Sat Aq screen for over 5-10 minutes, yes it eventually finished the checksum it was looping on. I have know idea what variables are being checked at this point of when it gets caught in a loop. I would leave it there for 10-20 minutes before I was to call it officially frozen. A new version is rumored to be coming soon, long reboot cycles on P330 are more common than one would think, especially if your using a DPP setup,... AFAIK.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason, that is what I wanted to hear. I'll give it 30 minutes and set a timer and then wait for a new software upgrade. I'll try a little patience and see if that works. The 811 with all its quirkyness is still the best picture I've ever seen on a tv.

Tim


----------



## hhkr (Nov 7, 2005)

logray said:


> If you're using legacy equipment then you need to have superdish selected. This is the way I have it. However, since you have a D1000 with more than likely DP or DPP, I'm not sure. Have you tried this anyways? A post in the general dish forum would clear this up as there are a lot of very experienced hardware people there.
> 
> It just strikes me as odd since your 501 comes up just fine, yet your 811 doesn't - what could be the difference? Either a defective 811 or a difference in the check switch screen/way the 811 handles the check switch versus the 501. Perhaps getting a replacement from Dish is the next step. If the 501 can recognize the switch configuration, your 811 should be able to as well. Have you compared the check switch options in the 501 versus the 811? Maybe try changing a few things on the 811 such as superdish and try check switch again.
> 
> With rev 3.30 I have to wait a long time between cycle 2 and 3 as well, several minutes at least. A lot longer than previous revisions I might add. Never had a problem though where it wouldn't go past 2 to 3 like you have. I have the same setup you have with the Dish1000 except I'm using legacy LNBs. Maybe once in the hundreds of reboots its gone through I've had to pull the plug because it wouldn't go past 2, but I would have a hard time remembering that.


Actually I've had a lot of experience with this and I've tried the superdish option more than once. When I first got the 811 I used my dish 500 with the legacy sw-21. I bought a superdish 121 thinking I could get some channels to try out on the international setup. The superdish had a sw-34 and it worked fine. Then I realized I wanted 129 because I have some locals on it and Voom. So I bought the dish 1000 with the dpp and tried that out. I have a tree that was kind of in the way of 129, so I moved the dish 1000 until I was able to get all 3 sats in.

Now I've pretty much decided I'm going to get a 30 inch dish to use for 129 and then a 4-4 multi switch so I can use the superdish 121 which has a much better footprint for rain fade.

Tim


----------

